
Clayton Christensen: Instilling the Value of Integrity in Your Heart  - ppaulca
http://knowledge.wharton.upenn.edu/arabic/article.cfm?articleid=2825
======
pasbesoin
An initial reaction, just to the posted title:

I think the important part is to instill the value of integrity _in your
life_. It may not always, initially seem the easy choice -- or the _popular_
choice (another form of "easy").

But when you make the right choice, and it eventually pays off. When you see
your parents and good friends do this. A lightbulb moment.

Those are the people who will drop their own affairs and swamp out your
flooded basement. Drive your mother to the hospital and wait overnight, when
you're out of town on business. Pay you because _they said they would_.

That sinks in deep.

So, don't start by thinking you are an island of virtue, seeking to influence
others. Buy into the undercurrent, all around you. Learn to distinguish it,
ride it, and reinforce it.

That's the power -- albeit at times a demanding one -- of integrity.

P.S. I'll add that that does _not_ mean to not question "the rules" of
society. Critical thinking and judgment are essential.

~~~
dudeguy999
Also, it's easier to follow your values when you surround yourself with a
community that believes in the same values. That's why Christians have church.

Surround yourself with SV snakes, and you'll rapidly find your principles
eroding.

~~~
slantyyz
>> Surround yourself with SV snakes, and you'll rapidly find your principles
eroding.

Everyone, including SV snakes, wants integrity and/or thinks they have it. The
problem is that everyone has a different definition.

~~~
woodall
Something like the Dunning–Kruger effect applied to ethics?

------
tom6a
Here's a link to the 2010 HBS commencement address that his book (and this
interview) are based on: <http://hbr.org/2010/07/how-will-you-measure-your-
life/ar/pr>

